# Denim Scraps?



## SkyHigh (Jan 1, 2011)

We're making two denim quilts out of used blue jeans. When we strip the legs, we're left with the pockets and lots and lots of seams. I've thought about purses, but is there any other way we can re-use the leftovers? Thanks for any ideas, Beth.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I made a market tote out of 5" charm pack squares, backed with 5" denim squares. 








I could easily have _just_ done the denim squares in any size of my choosing, too. Or, for a really scrappy look, multiple sizes would be fun too! 

I'm not sure if you could do this with the _seams_, though...


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I use the pockets in the quilts, too. As for the seams, I have no idea.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I use the seams and hem scraps to tie up my Tomato plants! They are sturdy and work great Love the tote!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

How about a locker organizer or just a hanging organizer in general? Work great on teh back of a door or the back of a seat in a car.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the tote bag. Would the unused scraps compost?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, They will compost.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Lots of good ideas; the tote is beautifu!l (I'm going to have to raid goodwill for multi-colored scraps to make my own) Tomato ties is also a really good idea. (Written by skyhigh, dd of bourbonred)


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not a sewer, but I thought I had seen a site that made pot holders out of denim pockets. I thought it was clever cus you could slide your hand in the pocket and grab the hot dish that you were baking in. Just an idea


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use pockets from toddler jeans in the quilt. Very cute.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

You can use the seams to make some coasters. Her is the link to show how they're made. http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2010/05/16/recycled-denim-coaster/


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I was thinking of a quilt made out of denim blocks with the pockets appliqued on...soft sculpture little cars or tractors with ribbon attached to tuck into each pocket, or dolls for a little girl..gonna have to go see how many pockets I can find...LOL


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, pot holders are wonderful..but remember that unless the jeans are 100% cotton there is a chance they might melt on something extra hot..

My cousin makes really cute wall hangings using the pockets..she fuses a picture on the pocket,(printed off on computer paper for photos), , then sews the pockets onto some fabric.. can put something in the pocket like a fabric that looks like a bandana,,uses ribbons, rickrack and embroidery to gussy it up..makes a nice gift.. she made a couple for our vet with her dogs pictures on them..He has them hanging on his reception area wall..cute..


----------

